# FS : RED Mammon / Kinghong Cichlid Mix 8" + Free 12" Pleco ( SOLD )



## pisces

i need clear my space for my other baby fish! accurately i dont know this is Red Mammon or kinghong Parrot, they look almost same, i search Red mammon and kinghong parrot from the web site,RED Mammon they usually will have hump while they are adult fully grow,either do not have hump too, the clour is more Red,and RED Mammon must come with Cert. from Taiwan Fram . here is information...
µL¼ÐÃD¤å¥ó
³½³õ¤¶²Ð

i bought about 2 years ago while he / she 3 " . from Fraser Aquarium.
and owner said this is red mammon baby, this fish dont have Cert ... , i know real Red Mammon come with Cert. sell very expensive! that why i sell cheaper ,,, i would said this is Red Mammon and Kinghong Parrot mix! this Fish have long red tooth and very sharp, other kinghong they dont have like these !

anyway .... i need sale my Red mammon / kinghong Mix about 8" , he eat good , not too aggressive ,i am asking *$ 65 *obo 
*please give me a offer*! or i am interesting trade with big *super red Sport severum* ,adult with hump _* Frontosa Cichlid *_ or big *clown loach * over 5 " .... thks!
thks for reading !!






















































The Upper tooth is very red and long sharp,even long and thicker then flowerhorn tooth! Blood Parrot or kinghong will not have like that! but he not too aggressive, can be together with other cichlids..









Free Gift 11" common pleco !


----------



## logan22

that looks like a kingkong parrot for sure..definitly mixed with something.. i have two blood parrots that have little red teeth too..they are kinda sharp.. i would take him but i have a community tank dont know how well he would do with other fish.. my parrots would like him.. bbut not tosure if he would try to chase or eat the others in the tank.. how big is he?


----------



## pisces

my is okie, he/ she not too aggressive, i put with my Fire Eel , cory , clown loach, green terror, Frontosa Cichlid , 2 Parrot , and 1 kinghong parrot ,knife fish all okie, so he can with other Cichlid together. thks


----------



## Jackc

nice fish, i have 20 Galllon ,too bad he is little big ..............
good luck for sale!


----------



## pisces

Price Reduce!!
$55 for my* red mammon / kinghong mix* *+* *free 11" Common Pleco * together !


----------



## pisces

pending ! 
on hold now !


----------



## pisces

Still pending with* sakai*.... i was on holding 5 days but still not show ! tonight he said will come ,but before 1 hr he said cant make it and will come tomorrow! so i really dont know he will come or not, now *new price* *$50 firm take it !* thks for reading!


----------



## pisces

It was not smooth transaction. buyer was change few times SCHEDULES!! but...finially tonight was Sold!


----------

